# Detailer wanted...



## GTR_Cymru (Sep 14, 2006)

My 2001 VW Transporter T4 is in need of a PC expert.

I have a brand new PC and I'm willing to watch and learn.

I am in Newport, but unfortunately the VW doesn't fit in my garage!

Can anyone recommend someone please. I'm not after a freebie, cash available!


Nigel


----------



## Sri stu (Mar 24, 2006)

Im in Abergavenny but Ive not long got my PC either tbh


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

hi mate im in newport also - what are you wanting done? big job swirl removal on a van!

send me a pm


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Sep 14, 2006)

giarc is currently unavailable due to injury, anyone else, either an individual or commercial enterprise?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Pm sent mate :thumb: Hope I can be of help either way!


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Hi Mate,
I've PC'd a bunch of VAG cars but not a van, I'm willing to have a go though!
If you're after someone with a lot of experience then PM Danielosman on here, he runs Cleanworx detailing in barry, and I can vouch for his work, he's good!


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

try over at sw-cc (South-Wales Car Club), there's afew detailers based in south wales who i'm sure will help, i know a couple are on here but i dont remember their names at the minute, w3lsh i think was one, try giving him a PM


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Sep 14, 2006)

A while ago I approached Daniel on sw-cc.com (before he changed his login id to cleanworks). He replied to my first PM, but never replied to the next one! I can therefore only assume that he's not interested.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

well its maybe worth another try, there's probably a valid reason for him not replying, he's danielosman on here's if you didnt already know.

Failing that there's also Giarc who i think does the occassional detail.


----------



## danielosman (Apr 28, 2006)

hey mate i can only apoligse about not responding to your other pm' on sw-cc i hada few problems with my account and also been very busy if you still need a hand drop me a pm


----------



## ASTRA 07 (Jul 13, 2007)

Brazo, Do you work at "The Shine Factory" as a Detailer?


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

ASTRA 07 said:


> Brazo, Do you work at "The Shine Factory" as a Detailer?


I think its his company m8, may b wrong tho.


----------

